

Biz Stone: How I Faked My Way Into Google - erict19
http://www.wired.com/2013/04/fakeit/

======
nostrademons
FWIW, I remember hanging out with numerous folks on LiveJournal and
DeadJournal c. 2002, and a number of them had (or made fun of people who had)
Xangas as well. So while his startup may have felt like a failure to him and
may not have made any significant money, it had actual, mainstream, not-just-
early-adopter users, which is more than the vast majority of startups ever
get.

